# is a crate necessary?



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

my local club rules says you need to bring a crate when you come to the club. i understand the need to crate your dog when other dogs are doing protection work but other than that, is it needed? my dog isnt crate trained. i dont even own a crate. im not sure a crate would even fit in my car. i just let my dog ride in the backseat. does everyone bring their crate to training every week?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

There's a club in my area that has a rule that dogs must be crated inside the car when not working (so basically there's a double layer of containment).

I understand why they have the rule -- I'm told that there was an incident where a dog leaped out through a car window and attacked another dog -- but it means I can never be a member at that club, because even a medium-sized dog crate will physically not fit inside my dinky little Honda Accord.

Bummer. 

That said, I don't think the other clubs in my area have that same rule. They do require confinement, but not necessarily crating inside the car. At least I _hope_ that's so, or I'm gonna be SOL in a couple years.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

99% of the dogs are crated. The crate won't fit in my car either and because he is still a puppy he is allowed to stay out and observe. I know one dog there is just left in the back seat of a car with the windows down some.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

It really depends on the type and location of the training. For some training I took a folding crate to class with me to drop her in as I was also a helper for the class and needed to be able to make sure I didn't need to worry about her. The class was inside an air conditioned building and very comfortable for her. It did get her used to being in a crate at competitions though and was very helpful for that. She was crate trained as a puppy and still sleeps in her crate at night and she is 5 now. Also, if you travel much, having a crate in the motel room is great. You don't have to worry about maids opening the door and such. My girl also rides in a crate in my car but I use an airline style crate for that for safety purposes. Crate training is good for other things too - if your dog has to spend any time at the vet or boarded it is good if they are already crate trained so they don't stress out. Doesn't mean you have to use it every day but still a useful tool.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I think it is. I've seen people not crate at flyball and Schutzhund and feel terrible for the dogs, they roast in their vehicles! It gets WAY too hot. I can't imagine not having my doors, hatch, and windows open and I live in MI, it's only hot a few months. My dogs' crates have appropriate bedding, pails that always have fresh water, and I use various covers or even fans to make sure everyone is shaded, cool, and well ventilated.

I would start crate training now. For some dogs the "down time" in the crate after each session is important for rest and for thinks to mentally sink in. You don't want your dog stressed out and anxious if he's only ever in a crate at training and hasn't learned to relax in a crate.

If you ever trial you may have to travel which will = crate.

I only know one person that doesn't crate and it's a flyball person (every SchH person I know crates) and her dog is either freaking out in the car or escaping because it's hot and she can squeeze out an open window. I fostered this dog before they adopted her and I personally crate trained her so I don't get not using a crate but whatever.

If you cannot fit a crate in your vehicle, at least bring one along and bring a sheet or something so you can make shade and block the dog's view if you need to. I used to carpool with friends and we had 5 dogs and 3 people in one minivan. Not all the dogs fit in a crate in the van so one would ride free with his owner also curled up on the floor and when we arrive, we would setup a crate for him outside the van. The other three GSDs were in crates and the smaller dog was in a small crate stacked, the other two people sat up front. Most people aren't bringing that many dogs or people but all my dog friends in Schutzhund, agility, and flyball have some sort of dog setup in their vehicle, typically crates but some have a barrier and then bring traveling crates along.

ETA: I used to drive a normal sized sedan car and a crate would not fit through the rear door so I got the Precision Pet Suitcase crate which folds upward (not like most wire crates where you have to flip the panel out to the side and then pull it up, requiring twice as much space). I would slide the crate onto the rear seat, flat, then pop it up. It was a little tilted because of the seat but worked just fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not only is crating important for safety, but it is also good for the dog to have downtime in between the training sessions to process what they may have learned. Putting them in a vehicle with no crate may keep them jacked up more and it isn't helpful to have a dog romping from window to window when others are out working their dog. My dog would probably just relax in the vehicle after a session, but I know he's better off contained with a water bucket and downtime. Not easy to put a water bucket out without spilling in a vehicle. And the wear and tear on the ride would be awful!


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

My club has same rule although not strictly enforced. my dog travel in car in backseat, create does not fit, but I have foldable create that I use. I set it up next to the car and have blanket over it if he gets crazy.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There are those plastic carrying crates with the buckle tackle box style latches on the side that allow you to quickly set up and break a crate down and can usually fit in smaller vehicles. Fits in the back of a ford focus easily. Something to think about for people with smaller vehicles.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't speak for everyone or say if it's necessary for you and your dog, but our training group does has the same rules. They don't really like dogs just being left free in the car as this can lead to some bad situations... dangerous for that dog, other's dogs, or even people. And too many dogs just sitting around with their owners causing distractions is not always the most fair situation for all the dogs/handlers training... distractions are needed at the right times, but so is hearing the trainer and understanding what needs to be corrected. Some dogs are just incapable of remaining calm and quiet while something exciting is happening..... and an accidental loss of grip on a leash can be a disaster. So this is something we require.

I always crate my dogs during training when they're not on the field. This also gives me the freedom to listen what the trainer is saying to others, and get to be involved with the group and different situations. They're calm, I'm getting to be a sponge and learning all I can.... win-win!

Btw, as a side note (I don't know if others have mentioned it)... the dogs must be able to calmly and quietly be in a crate in order to attend trials. From my experiences here and the ones I've gone to watch locally.... dogs were not allowed to stay with the handler and walk around the venue. Crate or field only. Maybe this differs location to location.... but you may want to inquire about these rules.... this way, when the time comes, you're not caught off guard.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing to add to this discussion....when dogs are in a vehicle, crated or not...and barking, it is a waste of their energy and a disturbance. 
I've trained at several places and when I hear dogs barking or going off everytime someone walks near their vehicle it is a PIA. Dogs should learn to settle in their crate and not be reactive(with the exception of someone actually getting into their ride or crate area!). 
I was trialing recently and a conversion van entered the property. I could hear it coming before they even came in, barking non stop. This was before daylight(tracking) and those dogs barked all thru the day. They parked in an area where the field was very visible, so either people walking by or the activity on the field had the dogs going.
If I was the person running that trial I'd have asked them to move their vehicle to a more remote location so their dogs weren't constantly making noise. They had a couple of puppies too, so pups were obviously learning from the older dogs.
Bark collars are not over rated. Though I know working dogs are usually lower threshold so more reactive, but training them to be quiet is not that difficult to do. And if your dog is a barker, park where there is less traffic and activity. One dog I see at training looses points at trials because his bark is so weak....if he would shut up in his ride, he'd have stronger barking in the blind! He is a good dog, but his yip barks don't show his strength when judged.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> One thing to add to this discussion....when dogs are in a vehicle, crated or not...and barking, it is a waste of their energy and a disturbance.
> I've trained at several places and when I hear dogs barking or going off everytime someone walks near their vehicle it is a PIA. Dogs should learn to settle in their crate and not be reactive(with the exception of someone actually getting into their ride or crate area!).
> I was trialing recently and a conversion van entered the property. I could hear it coming before they even came in, barking non stop. This was before daylight(tracking) and those dogs barked all thru the day. They parked in an area where the field was very visible, so either people walking by or the activity on the field had the dogs going.
> If I was the person running that trial I'd have asked them to move their vehicle to a more remote location so their dogs weren't constantly making noise. They had a couple of puppies too, so pups were obviously learning from the older dogs.
> Bark collars are not over rated. Though I know working dogs are usually lower threshold so more reactive, but training them to be quiet is not that difficult to do. And if your dog is a barker, park where there is less traffic and activity. One dog I see at training looses points at trials because his bark is so weak....if he would shut up in his ride, he'd have stronger barking in the blind! He is a good dog, but his yip barks don't show his strength when judged.


Good point! That's one of my pet peeves while at training and dog events.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.petco.com/assets/product_images/8/800443934630C.jpg

These kinds of crates can get broken down quick and one side tucked into the other and put in a trunk. All the ringsport clubs here require a crate as well. It is a common thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if the rules say bring a crate and crate your dog at times
then bring a crate. don't wait for class to start crate
training.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Baillif said:


> http://www.petco.com/assets/product_images/8/800443934630C.jpg
> 
> These kinds of crates can get broken down quick and one side tucked into the other and put in a trunk. All the ringsport clubs here require a crate as well. It is a common thing.


That's the style of crate we use in the car. It's super easy to get in and out of the car, breaks down super fast, can be cleaned easily if there's an accident or if the dog just gets nasty on the field or in the mud (especially here after dirt tracks or during the summer when even the field is nothing but mud), it also keeps that dirt and water contained when they move around or shake.... They're usually not too pricey either. 










Kong has a new one out right now that looks pretty sturdy and Petmate makes good quality, very sturdy, trustworthy crates (with cheap replacement parts available). 

OP, you can also check your local ads and find one super cheap. I hate to mention it as I'm really not a fan of this site, but maybe check out craigslist. I have a friend here that just got 2 XL Petmate Vari kennels lightly used for like $75. I'd probably break down and check there too if I could save a good amount of money!  It doesn't hurt to start working with him and it will definitely make your life and his life and lot easier when it comes time to go to events... or when it's not his turn to train. Much easier to keep them calm and contain the energy you'll want on the field.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> That's the style of crate we use in the car. It's super easy to get in and out of the car, breaks down super fast, can be cleaned easily if there's an accident or if the dog just gets nasty on the field or in the mud (especially here after dirt tracks or during the summer when even the field is nothing but mud), it also keeps that dirt and water contained when they move around or shake.... They're usually not too pricey either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The back of your car looks like mine. Crate - check, Dog - check, Dog equipment - check. I bet you even have treats and poop bags stashed in there don't you. LOL!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> The back of your car looks like mine. Crate - check, Dog - check, Dog equipment - check. I bet you even have treats and poop bags stashed in there don't you. LOL!


Lol! Well of course! I make sure all necessities are brought along.... After just a second of looking in there, you can definitely tell who the car is really for! 

This pocket my Jeep has in the back by the crates is my hidden stash of random dog training stuff! Bandaids, doggie care kit, extra long lines, collars, leashes, tennis balls, bags, treats, water bowls... etc. Just about everything... We are always prepared!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Lol! Well of course! I make sure all necessities are brought along.... After just a second of looking in there, you can definitely tell who the car is really for!
> 
> This pocket my Jeep has in the back by the crates is my hidden stash of random dog training stuff! Bandaids, doggie care kit, extra long lines, collars, leashes, tennis balls, bags, treats, water bowls... etc. Just about everything... We are always prepared!


I too have a pocket like that on the side. I also keep bug spray and first aid supplies. The front pocket by the driver's seat has an extra leash and collar just in case the 3 I carry in my training bag aren't handy enough. My husband calls it my "dog car"! The back includes cones and a jump usually as well.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol that crate is almost as big as my car


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know if this is the norm, but I've seen a few setups of clubs in Germany where they have a row of dog boxes at the club. Presumably you just put your dog in one of the boxes and don't have to bring crates or have special vehicles.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I don't know if this is the norm, but I've seen a few setups of clubs in Germany where they have a row of dog boxes at the club. Presumably you just put your dog in one of the boxes and don't have to bring crates or have special vehicles.


That would be nice to have.

Our training group has a dog trailer with 4 spots available to those that want to use them. It's first come first serve though. I don't like using them because at least with my car, I can have a fan going, or turn the AC on if I have to. I also have shade things (like people use on their windshield to block sun out and keep the car cool while parked), those go on my windows and keeps the Jeep at a nice temperature.

We're getting these soon too.... always thought they were really neat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One place I train has several kennels that can be used for those that don't have crates. They are shaded in the pines and some of the kennels have crates inside so double the safety! It is nice and cool compared to crating/keeping the vehicle cool in the hot parking area. I've never taken advantage, but it's nice to know they are available.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a 2 dr car and have to make due with that for now. I started with using a harness for Blaze bolted inside the car- he couldn't get out of the car that way and it worked for a short while- until he CHEWED THROUGH my SEATBELT grrrrr! Uh Blaze I kind of need that!!

From then on I use a collapsible wire kennel- I can slide it in closed, put the 2 front seats forward, open it up and he has just barely enough room to squeeze into the door- but hey it works for now and a better solution than the harness, which he could have chewed through that and tried to exit the car- that would have been bad.


----------

